# Autres langages > Python > GUI > [Python 2.X] Matplotlib : axe secondaire sur graphes multiples

## minkovclub

Bonjour  tous,

Je voudrais 2 graphs sur la mme figure avec subplot... jusque l tout va bien... mais avec 1 avec un axe principal ET un axe secondaire... et la je bloque. J'ai bien trouv comment faire lorsque le graph est unique mais la mthode pour avoir deux axes d'ordonnes sur le mme graph utilise subplot aussi. Aussi, je n'arrive pas  imbriquer les deux dmarches, c'est pour cette raison que j'ai besoin de votre aide. 

Voici le code mais je pense qu'il est carrment nul :



```

```

Merci

----------

